# alco s4 drop in?



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone converted a s4 with drop in battery? Looking for ideas on how to use a drop in and remove for charging? Any info welcome.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd I used one of the original AirWire modules(not drop in) with an onboard battery. I charge the battery through a plug in socket that is fitted into the fuel tank. Easy enough to do.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,
Here are a couple photos of my install. Not a lot of room to work in there but it can be done. You can see where the battery plugs in. I left the long hood loose so I can get to the controls and battery. The shell still fits snug and stays in place. I also made some spring contacts for the front headlight so the shell just lifts off clean. The second photo is with a new li-on battery pack. 14.8 volts at 2.6ah. The first photo is with an older nimh battery,now retired. I'm slowly switching over to li-on packs. The ones I'm using in my other locos are the common 14.8v, 4.4ah packs. They are just a little too tall for the S4 shell. Hope this helps.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul this is what I want to do. Thanks for pics. I read you leave the long hood un screwed any problems with this?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,
No problem at all. You just need to remember that you can't pick it up by the long hood. I also don't run smoke in any of my diesels. Just ran it today with the new li-on battery. Even though it is only 2.6ah I ran for about two hours and it was still going strong. Big advantage with batteries on plugs is that as long as you have charged batteries there is no limit to run time.


----------

